# London hit by riots/unrest/looting.



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

I have seen this as headline news all day. Groups of young thugs have been looting and rioting in London.  

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/fresh-rioting-trouble-hits-capital-161228241.html

http://www.itv.com/london/


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 8, 2011)

If this keeps up, I guess there would be more trouble added on.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 8, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I have seen this as headline news all day. Groups of young thugs have been looting and rioting in London.



Cool thanks for the info. Any idea why this is happening? How long it's been going? How widespread it is? If it's in any other locations? 

There's some scattered info in those links but maybe you already know instead.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> If this keeps up, I guess there would be more trouble added on.



Naa, they'll just add the trouble on later. :v



LizardKing said:


> Cool thanks for the info. Any idea why this is  happening? How long it's been going? How widespread it is? If it's in  any other locations?
> 
> There's some scattered info in those links but maybe you already know instead.



Google it.

It's been happening in the evenings since Saturday. Groups of youths (No fucking surprise there) have been attacking police, public, cars, police cars, starting fires, looting shops etc. Tonight it's in Hackney. I don't remember the other areas of London without looking it up.

Youths of today are fucking pathetic. The most disrespectful bunch of fucks ever.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2011)

Typical.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> Youths of today are fucking pathetic. The most disrespectful bunch of fucks ever.



Gee, thanks.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 8, 2011)

Supposedly it began as a peaceful protest over the fatal shooting of some guy by police officers. Turned into violence, and next thing you know the cycle will repeat.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Supposedly it began as a peaceful protest over the fatal shooting of some guy by police officers. Turned into violence, and next thing you know the cycle will repeat.



It's still pathetic behaviour no matter how it started.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 8, 2011)

1 - Police confront man suspected of having gun.
2 - Man confirms he has gun by shooting at police from taxi
3 - Police shoot man
4 - crowds gather to protest against the unlawful killing of someone who was innocently carrying a handgun and firing at officers
5 - FIIIIIIGHT

It's all fucking retarded, and just devolved into gangs running around in protest of the fact that they think they should have flatscreen tv's as well, and restoring the balance by stealing them from shops, and campaigning against capitalism by getting new shoes from this here broken shopfront.

A lot of the cops are trained in firearms use. My solution is to give them all their guns, give them live ammo, then release a public statement that anyone acting like a dick or throwing bricks is getting fucking kneecapped.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> Google it.



Don't be a complete twat.

You started a thread with vague stuff, no opinion or useful info. Your thread, you supply the information, not google. Jesus fucking christ, how long have you been here?


----------



## Mentova (Aug 8, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Naa, they'll just add the trouble on later. :v
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi my name is Randy and I'm being a twat today.

Anyways, this doesn't sound good. I hope this shit ends soon. I'd comment more but the OP has like, no information in it other than "oh some riots I guess"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hi my name is Randy and I'm being a twat today.
> 
> Anyways, this doesn't sound good. I hope this shit ends soon. I'd comment more but the OP has like, no information in it other than "oh some riots I guess"



Reports are in the two links, one has a video I believe.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 8, 2011)

The latest news reports are saying that looting has spread as far as Tottenham Hotspur football ground, and the trophy case there has been looted.

So the police are now looking for two glass doors and a bit of blue carpet.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> Reports are in the two links, one has a video I believe.



Good for them. But it's your job to provide relevant information, not other websites. we can find news channels by ourselves if we need to. We don't need someone to direct our attention to news you think we should care about. It's your thread, you provide the content.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 8, 2011)

I totally saw this on /b/ and thought it was a hoax...


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

Welp, that sucks. I'm not really sure what to say, it sounds terrifying but it's also all the way over there and there's not really much in the OP to talk about besides "this is happening, fuck the youth"

Smelge you seem to be offering knowledge about this, a bit, is it connected with those weird football gangs that seem to pop up over there? Or are those just a media exaggeration?


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 8, 2011)

So is this a several isolated incidents or mass hysteria? I'm having trouble determining the intensity of what's going on.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 8, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Smelge you seem to be offering knowledge about this, a bit, is it connected with those weird football gangs that seem to pop up over there? Or are those just a media exaggeration?



It all seems like a shitty reason to kick off, break shit and steal stuff. The peaceful protest at the start was fine, despite them protesting something fucking retarded. Then when shit kicked off, it just became a free-for-all. Most of the people rioting are teens and early 20's. And they'll walk down streets and smash the windows of shops that have things they like in it. There's unconfirmed reports that a lot of the looting is being done to order as well.

There's outbreaks popping up in various parts of London, and it all seems to mostly be a core of people lobbing stuff at the police while the rest raid retail parks.

Football gangs isn't quite as bad as it used to be. You still get people who are complete fucking morons because someone supports a different bunch of prancing fags and will politely introduce them to mr Stabby, but this just seems to be gangs of kids being complete shits because someone gave them an excuse to.

I still say they should arm the police properly and kneecap the cunts.



CannotWait said:


> So is this a several isolated incidents or  mass hysteria? I'm having trouble determining the intensity of what's  going on.



Started as one incident. Others keep popping up to riot a bit and steal some shit because they can. But it's spread to several areas of London.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 8, 2011)

And here I thought only Canada had riots over retarded shit/nothing.


----------



## Aden (Aug 8, 2011)

The US doesn't riot anymore because we're all lazy and complacent c:


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 8, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Started as one incident. Others keep popping up to riot a bit and steal some shit because they can. But it's spread to several areas of London.



Ah, well it sounds like a bunch of teens that need to get their shit together or get shot. Well I hope things work out over there. It can get pretty creepy when you put a bunch of stupid people together.



Aden said:


> The US doesn't riot anymore because we're all lazy and complacent c:



Take away our beer and porno and try restating that.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> The US doesn't riot anymore because we're all lazy and complacent c:



You don't remember Katrina do you?

That and marital law sucks


----------



## Smelge (Aug 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Ah, well it sounds like a bunch of teens that need to get their shit together or get shot. Well I hope things work out over there. It can get pretty creepy when you put a bunch of stupid people together.



I'm laying bets down right now.

This is going to spread. I expect Manchester will start having looting and riots in the next few days, with Birmingham hopping along behind. Glasgow will want to join in the fun, and probably a few more Midlands cities. That should be fun.



Fenrari said:


> That and marital law sucks



What? Not sleeping with oher peoples wives?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 8, 2011)

Surely the details of the incident that spawned the protest are disputed, somehow?  I can't imagine a riot erupting over the police shooting someone that was already shooting at them first.  Just the other month here in the US we had six cops stomp and beat some homeless guy crying for his father until he died, and nobody did shit.


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 8, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Just the other month here in the US we had six cops stomp and beat some homeless guy crying for his father until he died, and nobody did shit.



:O I don't want to live on this planet anymore...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Surely the details of the incident that spawned the protest are disputed, somehow?  I can't imagine a riot erupting over the police shooting someone that was already shooting at them first.  Just the other month here in the US we had six cops stomp and beat some homeless guy crying for his father until he died, and nobody did shit.



Those cops should be fired, if they haven't already.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

So how exactly do your cops deal with riots? I'm pretty sure we use tear gas and bean bag guns here when shit gets like that.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 8, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So how exactly do your cops deal with riots? I'm pretty sure we use tear gas and bean bag guns here when shit gets like that.



Shield Wall activated! But no I think they just push people away until they lose interest. I'm pretty sure UK police don't have guns or anything seriously more intimidating.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So how exactly do your cops deal with riots? I'm pretty sure we use tear gas and bean bag guns here when shit gets like that.



It appears, badly. I don't know if we use tear gas here but I am fairly certain we have beanbag guns.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 8, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So how exactly do your cops deal with riots? I'm pretty sure we use tear gas and bean bag guns here when shit gets like that.



Riot shields, batons and horses.

That's it. Teargas as a last resort or watercannons. If someone is in a riot and gets hurt by the police, they can get sued or sacked for it. There was a guy rioting during the G8 summit, got pushed over by a policeman. He fell over, had a heart attack and died. The investigation is still ongoing.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Shield Wall activated! But no I think they just push people away until they lose interest. I'm pretty sure UK police don't have guns or anything seriously more intimidating.



Better get back to research.


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 8, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So how exactly do your cops deal with riots? I'm pretty sure we use tear gas and bean bag guns here when shit gets like that.



Rubber bullets if you're a douche and I hear tell they've got a non-lethal laser they can use that makes you feel like you're on fire.... fun.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Rubber bullets if you're a douche and I hear tell they've got a non-lethal laser they can use that makes you feel like you're on fire.... fun.



I've heard that one. I also know they have a sound gun at least in late development. It just seems weird to me. When people are that dangerous and actually just looting shit because they want to, it seems like they forgo their right to not be hurt.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 8, 2011)

The British police should deal with this like imperial Russia, by releasing the cossacks to shoot anyone within range.


----------



## Azure (Aug 8, 2011)

Get a free bike randy!! Or a sweet TV. ROW ROW FIGHT DA POWAH!

EDIT- Obligatory


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Sound gun is known as an L-Rad.  If I assume that's what your refering to.
> 
> Agreed, as long as the rioters don't get to unwieldy lethal force isn't the answer.  But by all means they're just stealing and damaging property; thus it fine by me if they get hurt.



Bricks and anything else that can be picked up are being used as weapons, not just to smash shop windows but a member of public was hurt when a bus was attacked.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

So the police can't do much when innocents are being attacked, because the attackers might get hurt?


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 8, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So the police can't do much when innocents are being attacked, because the attackers might get hurt?



Law enforcement should enforce the law. Sure I might not like it if they infringe on my rights or privacy, but as long as they get their job done I don't think I'll care in the long run.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 8, 2011)

Russia always has the best action videos of riots. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP-td3C55Yc&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_736037


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Correct and that's the problem.  I don't mean kill because that will probally casue a revolution of some sort.  But if they get hurt so what;  I mean brick throwing and robbery is perfectly acceptable behavior.



Yeah. I don't want lethal force used on anyone until it is that absolute last desperate measure (sniper take out a crazy in a hostage situation kind of last resort), but worrying over possible injury with thugs like that...it just seems strange.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 8, 2011)

Large parts of Croydon are now on fire, and possible riots in Birmingham.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Lol, RT news. Best riots are in Serbia though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If less lethal force is possible then it should be used, but in an infinite number of situations there will be one where the attacker is so dangerous that even a non-lethal shot is not enough to stop them from hurting others.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> And thats why you use a smaller caliber round, but only if they are being extreamly dangerous.



Shooting to wound only really happens in Hollywood.



Smelge said:


> Large parts of Croydon are now on fire, and possible riots in Birmingham.



Shit, Birmingham ain't that far from here.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 8, 2011)

The police face two challenges here: target discrimination and escalation. In many cases the rioters are going to be mixed in with innocent bystanders and more peaceful demonstrators; firing or charging into the crowd is likely to cause injury to parties you don't want to injure. Also, the pool of potential violent rioters is quite large, and reports injuries or deaths often bring more out onto the streets. Stopping one looter is not worth it if it causes ten more to appear elsewhere. This is why riot police often use containment strategies as opposed to overwhelming force.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone mention the use of tazers, just like walk by someone burning shit BAM tazer to the nuts walk away like a boss


----------



## Aetius (Aug 8, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I did not quite understand that, sorry.



Electro nut shot them.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I did not quite understand that, sorry.



"Has anyone mentioned the use of tazers as a riot containment strategy. I feel this situation may be used well, an officer may walk by someone that is setting fire to a building, tazer them in a vulnerable area, and leave the scene nonchalantly."


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 8, 2011)

too bad michael caine cant appear on the scene as a street-savvy bobby with a heart of gold who cracks rioters heads in


because hes a tory lapdog


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

It's worse tonight, according to the news I just watched there are many fires burning out of control.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 8, 2011)

just another symptom of high youth unemployment


----------



## elenawing (Aug 8, 2011)

the intensity of the fires in INSANE, and the proximity of the buildings is really worrying.

Also just found out that we don't have water cannons?!?! We'll have to get them in from Ireland


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

elenawing said:


> the intensity of the fires in INSANE, and the proximity of the buildings is really worrying.
> 
> Also just found out that we don't have water cannons?!?! We'll have to get them in from Ireland



Wtf are fire trucks full of? I know Londons fire service are currently busy but I am sure neighbouring towns can spare a couple.



Commie Bat said:


> Is it really that bad?  Your making sound like  it's The Troubles all over again, except in England.



If it gets any worse it will be. Just without guns and the military.


----------



## elenawing (Aug 8, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Wtf are fire trucks full of?



I know right!?!? I just don't understand ANYTHING going on atm


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 8, 2011)

it's like I'm really in the 80's and thatcher is still pm


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

elenawing said:


> I know right!?!? I just don't understand ANYTHING going on atm



I'm surprised no one has thought of using a fire truck, I wouldn't use the main hose though, way too powerful. They'd have to use the smaller hose reel.

And to think, the government wants to cut funding to the police force, which means offices will loose their jobs.

Do our government REALLY think that would be a good idea?



Antonin Scalia said:


> it's like I'm really in the 80's and thatcher is still pm



Hated her.


----------



## elenawing (Aug 8, 2011)

The problem is the government NEVER seem to think of long-term, only short fixes. I bet they'll rethink the police cuts after this though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

elenawing said:


> The problem is the government NEVER seem to think of long-term, only short fixes. I bet they'll rethink the police cuts after this though.



Oddly enough, when I heard they planned to cut police funding, I thought to myself "That is a really bad idea, less police, increase in crime rates, and now, this shit is going on in London, and apparently it's spread to Birmingham now. At least one shop was raided in Birmingham.



Commie Bat said:


> England is on fire, America's economy is going down.  It's the end og the English speaking world. :V
> 
> Honestly, are there any good news programs I can watch this on?



Try looking on bbc.co.uk Or itv.com


----------



## elenawing (Aug 8, 2011)

My friend in Birmingham got shoved out of the emergency exit of a primark store because they were getting raided. Tons of shops have damage now


----------



## elenawing (Aug 8, 2011)

They're all out in Afghanistan :U


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 8, 2011)

This isn't the first time I hear of similar riots. It's almost the same story as the ones in France 6 years ago : "innocent" youth is pursued by police, youth hides in an electric box thingy, youth gets electrocuted and dies. => massive riots.

Closer to home ... (mine anyway) and on a smaller scale : drug addict wanders the street high as a kite and dressed only in pants in the middle of the night, wields a knife and threatens the police officers. They arrest him, take him in, then he dies of a heart attack (they shipped him to a hospital straight away but it was to late). => Groups of 20-30 people start burning cars and looting shops for 2 days in the Gilly-Lodelinsart region.

It's like it's become some kind of fad to cause havoc whenever someone dies in police custody (whether he brought it upon himself or not).


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> The US doesn't riot anymore because we're all lazy and complacent c:


Not to mention if we do, our police will literally beat us to death...


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm a little late on the news, but while researching the above I also found out some people were injured after a riot at a football match (Algery Vs Tunisia). They rampaged through Antwerp with Molotov cocktails and rocks and caused a whole lot of trouble.

How I despise football fans.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> So when you guys going to call in the military?



We are not Libya.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 8, 2011)

I just called my dad and grandmother, because it's getting closer to the area of London they live in. :c

It's a joke. They're just yobs wanting any excuse to become mindless savages. Yeah man, let's destroy the local shops and then wonder why nobody is starting business and bringing money to the area.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 8, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> We are not Libya.



I don't think ANY western european country would call in the military in case of riots. Then again, maybe I'm just a terribly misinformed idealist.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I don't think ANY western european country would call in the military in case of riots. Then again, maybe I'm just a terribly misinformed idealist.



We never have done. The MET police have always dealt with them.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2011)

OK, here is what is understood to have happened.

Duggan was shot dead on Thursday, however it is now under doubt that he shot first, as the only gun they found was inside a sock. The shot they believe to have been fired by him has actually been shown to be a police round.
A peaceful crowd gathered outside the police station, as no information whatsoever had been given to them regarding the circumstances of his death. They wanted to be gone before nightfall, however this did not happen as police refused to talk to them.
A rumour then spread that the police had battered a sixteen year old girl. It is unknown whether this is true, but it got spread quickly and lit the fuse of many. As the violence erupted, Duggan's family left and have since distanced themselves from the violence.


Tottenham is an extremely poor area, and has always had tension with police. There were riots in 1985 in which a police officer was battered to death, this place is no stranger.

This riot was not managed well. England does not have the same tested anti-riot infrastructure as other places in the UK (N.I) do, and so this got very quickly out of hand and very quickly an extremely severe incident. The fact that this happens rarely, allows all of the collected rage of the years to explode out at once.

The main heads of Government have also come under harsh criticism, as they refused to cancel their holidays where they were abroad. Only in the last few hours have Cameron and Boris Johnson (Mayor of London), confirmed they will be coming home. People are angry at the police for their lack of response, and angry at the absentee government.
I would not be surprised if this spread rapidly across the country, England (and the rest of the UK to a certain extent) has been seeing rising tensions for a long time. This may just be the spark to set it all off.

I hope my brother is ok, he's in London. Watching it all in the news in Belfast was a little surreal.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> OK, here is what is understood to have happened.
> 
> Duggan was shot dead on Thursday, however it is now under doubt that he shot first, as the only gun they found was inside a sock. The shot they believe to have been fired by him has actually been shown to be a police round.
> A peaceful crowd gathered outside the police station, as no information whatsoever had been given to them regarding the circumstances of his death. They wanted to be gone before nightfall, however this did not happen as police refused to talk to them.
> ...



He was battered in riots in 1985, not 1995.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the post, Ramsay.

When I first heard of people losing it in the streets, I just dismissed it as "lol, traditional footie riot". 
I wish it actually were that now.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope things don't get too out of hand. With all the stuff happening right now, the last thing we need is Great Britain being set ablaze.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> He was battered in riots in 1985, not 1995.



Ah, typo. Whoops!

The scale of the looting and firebombing is crazy. I've never seen anything like it. The worst we get at home is maybe one car being set alight. This is on a whole other scale.

I just hope it doesn't claim any lives. I feel so sorry for people who have lost their homes and livelihoods in this.

EDIT: Also, people, PLEASE do not bring Eire/N.I into this, this is a completely seperate thing. Thanks.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I hope things don't get too out of hand. With all the stuff happening right now, the last thing we need is Great Britain being set ablaze.



In one sense, venting frustrations might do us some good. Though rioting is by far not the right way to vent.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't buy for a second that they're just pissed at cops. 

"FUCK THE POLICE!" *Goes and destroys/steals the property of other private citizens because that's, like, sticking it to the man and stuff.*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 8, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> In one sense, venting frustrations might do us some good. Though rioting is by far not the right way to vent.



We need some kind of death sport arena to vent in. :O


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 8, 2011)

I just realized I live in one of the poorest places in Belgium on week-ends and holidays, and in _the_ poorest place in Belgium during the rest of the time. And I've yet to witness a single large-scale riot in either of those places.

I'm sitting on a powder-keg


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 8, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I just realized I live in one of the poorest places in Belgium on week-ends and holidays, and in _the_ poorest place in Belgium during the rest of the time. And I've yet to witness a single large-scale riot in either of those places.
> 
> I'm sitting on a powder-keg



They can't afford petrol bombs. :V


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I just realized I live in one of the poorest places in Belgium on week-ends and holidays, and in _the_ poorest place in Belgium during the rest of the time. And I've yet to witness a single large-scale riot in either of those places.
> 
> I'm sitting on a powder-keg



Not nessicarily (sp?). Our government is slowly picking away at the welfare system and benefits system, which a lot of people rely on to survive. Austerity has been a major cause of this, and they won't be applicable to every poor area, ya know?



EDIT: @Harebelle - they weren't even making the petrol bombs correctly in these riots! Tsk.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 8, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Not nessicarily (sp?). Our government is slowly picking away at the welfare system and benefits system, which a lot of people rely on to survive. Austerity has been a major cause of this, and they won't be applicable to every poor area, ya know?



Oh yeah right ... I've been cut off from the news so long these last few months I've kinda lost track of all the politics and economics going on. Well, things should remains stable as long as we don't elect an actual government. After all, I heard from TV that we were one of the better off countries in Europe, economics-wise.

But then, when we do get a government back, things could go wrong very easily ... I just pray that doesn't happen.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 8, 2011)

Edit: Lag

Looks like shit really hit the fan in London...


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 8, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So how exactly do your cops deal with riots? I'm pretty sure we use tear gas and bean bag guns here when shit gets like that.


This is what we do.
[yt]d-XbpbDJmmY[/yt]


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 8, 2011)

Well Memebase just got the news.

http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/memes-want-to-hear-a-joke-about-london.jpg


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFb3u6kzdAY&feature=player_embedded

A woman's reaction on the street as looting was happening.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Those cops should be fired, if they haven't already.


Fired _upon__, _you mean. Like any other armed menace.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Eye for an eye makes the whole world blind, my friend.


Assholes hide behind pussies for safety, so they can continue to shit on everyone.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14450248

Further reports.

The fires are definitely worrying.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been looking at videos about this on you tube (a great source of factual, unbiased information 9.9) and I can't help but lose faith in humanity. 

People are blaming this on the cops, the blacks, the government, and even the Muslims somehow. Yeah I don't get it either. I guess it's just sort of expected now that if you're going to sling around aimless blame you have to pin some on the Muslims.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I've been looking at videos about this on you tube (a great source of factual, unbiased information 9.9) and I can't help but lose faith in humanity.
> 
> People are blaming this on the cops, the blacks, and even the Muslims somehow. Yeah I don't get it either. I guess it's now just sort of expected that if you're going to sling around aimless blame you have to pin some on the Muslims.



I'm surprised it hasn't been blamed on anarchists yet. The police recently issued a statement saying that anyone who is an anarchist should be reported to the police, as they are a danger. UGH.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd really like to know the demographics of the rioters, and I still haven't seen any solid information on it. Can this really be blamed on unemployment and budget cuts, or is it a deeper cultural issue with certain younger populations?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I'd really like to know the demographics of the rioters, and I still haven't seen any solid information on it. Can this really be blamed on unemployment and budget cuts, or is it a deeper cultural issue with certain younger populations?



Apparently, according to residents, it's a wide spread of all kinds of people. Ages, colours, creeds, the lot.
The tension in the UK is building to boiling point, and it has been for a while.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> You can never be sure if it's worse to have a varity riot, or just one group of people.
> 
> I agree about the boiling point; everytime I here something about England, it has to do with riots, or college protests.



The joys of austerity.
And giving students 3x the debt we already have. Thanks, David Cameron Â¬_Â¬


Reports coming in that the riots have spread to Manchester. So that's London, Birmingham and Manchester so far...


----------



## Wreth (Aug 8, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> The joys of austerity.
> And giving students 3x the debt we already have. Thanks, David Cameron Â¬_Â¬



Apparently making desperate people even more desperate, results in them resorting to desperate measures when they have little left to lose.

Who would have guessed?!


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Aug 8, 2011)

When I first heard the news, I thought they'd be fighting for a cause and they're not. They're just thugs.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 8, 2011)

If I recall correctly Tottenham has a very high poverty and unemployment rate, it is one of the most ethnically diverse areas in Europe and tensions with the police there are not uncommon to say the least. -.-


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2011)

Liverpool is now also on the list.

Lizzie: Correct.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 8, 2011)

I already know what they deserve...

That is what the UK needs right now. STRIKE 'EM BACK!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Lets say the riots reach where you live.  Would you rather run away or fight to defend your belongings.
> 
> I know which one I would choose do you know what you would choose?
> 
> On topic; so apperently the riots are spreading across the country.  Something has to be done to control this.



...I grew up in Northern Ireland =P

And if this continues to spread as quickly, it'll be very difficult to get under control. It already is, tbh. Cameron and Clegg should be quaking in their boots.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 8, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Lets say the riots reach where you live.  Would you rather run away or fight to defend your belongings.  I know which one I would choose do you know what you would choose?


No one _dares_ to touch the old lady.  

Need moar this:  



ramsay_baggins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFb3u6kzdAY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I'm from the North Caucus. Yay for growing up in warzones. I would show pictures, but I don't want to get an infraction or referal.
> 
> Doesn't England have very tight gun contol laws though?



Gun control is very strict here, but guns aren't being used. It's rocks, petrol bombs, hammers etc mostly.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 8, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Those cops should be fired, if they haven't already.



Not fired... arrested and tried for first-degree murder.




Harebelle said:


> I just called my dad and grandmother, because it's getting closer to the area of London they live in. :c
> 
> It's a joke. They're just yobs wanting any excuse to become mindless savages. Yeah man, let's destroy the local shops *and then wonder why nobody is starting business and bringing money to the area*.



Someone mentioned unemployed youth... how do they expect to get jobs if they destroy the businesses in their neighborhoods?




ramsay_baggins said:


> This may just be the spark to set it all off.



Quite possible.




ramsay_baggins said:


> *I hope my brother is ok*, he's in London. Watching it all in the news in Belfast was a little surreal.



Keeping my fingers crossed for you.




Unsilenced said:


> I don't buy for a second that they're just pissed at cops.
> 
> "FUCK THE POLICE!" **Goes and destroys/steals the property of other private citizens because that's, like, sticking it to the man and stuff.**



That's sticking it up their own arse.




Commie Bat said:


> Eye for an eye makes the whole world blind, my friend.



That's not an excuse for doing nothing about it.  A murder was committed, and those responsible need to pay.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 8, 2011)

oh no things are on fire
in some insignificant little hole in london
full of degenerates
yawn


----------



## Aetius (Aug 8, 2011)

Why don't you guys deal with these riots L.A. style?


----------



## Don (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm stunned that this sectarian uprising has been allowed to continue for this long. Than again, from what I've read on the news the LMP have never struck me as a particularly competent police or suppression force.

In the end, the rioters are just hacking off their own legs. They claim that the root cause of all this is unemployment and neglect, so what do they do? Burn down and loot the shops and police stations of course! I'd understand if these people were fighting for a better future, but this is nothing but petty brigandry and sectarian terrorism.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2011)

Don said:


> I'm stunned that this sectarian uprising has been allowed to continue for this long. Than again, from what I've read on the news the LMP have never struck me as a particularly competent police or suppression force.
> 
> In the end, the rioters are just hacking off their own legs. They claim that the root cause of all this is unemployment and neglect, so what do they do? Burn down and loot the shops and police stations of course! I'd understand if these people were fighting for a better future, but this is nothing but petty brigandry and sectarian terrorism.



You can't hope to explain to people stupidity. It doesn't work.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Aug 9, 2011)

You guys may want to take a look at this page, with regular updates of whatâ€™s going on.  

http://thewestlondoner.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/more-london-disturbances-tonight/


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 9, 2011)

Rebel-lion said:


> You guys may want to take a look at this page, with regular updates of whatâ€™s going on.
> 
> http://thewestlondoner.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/more-london-disturbances-tonight/



My Ipod played Kotov Syndrome by Rise Against played when I started reading your link. It seems so very fitting.

SO, quick pop-quiz, have things gotten worse, or better, or the same since I went to sleep ? Maybe I'll check the news broadcast on TV for a change, i haven't watched one in months.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Aug 9, 2011)

At the moment its all quite, but its expected to kick off again this evening


----------



## Dan. (Aug 9, 2011)

We've been on the verge of some major rioting for quite some time, what with all these cuts and everything...


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 9, 2011)

Its funny how they riot in one part of the city and then once all the cops move to that part of town they start rioting in another.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 9, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Its funny how they riot in one part of the city and then once all the cops move to that part of town they start rioting in another.



Distraction tactic, it's not funny whatsoever.

Same thing has spread to Liverpool, Bristol and Birmingham. Extra police are being drafted in for tonight. I'm just stunned it has taken them three nights of violence and looting before they start thinking "Derp, we need reinforcements" they should have drafted extra officers in Sunday.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 9, 2011)

Just shoot 'em down already. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 9, 2011)

Soooo, it seems the government is finally gonna start taking this situation seriously : Parliament recalled to tackle riots

Also included, a handily labelled map of all the hot-spots and a series of the highlights of the last few days.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 9, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Lets say the riots reach where you live.  Would you rather run away or *fight to defend your belongings.*



Considering the legal (and potentially moral) repercussions of defending your home from rioters? Not unless lives depended on it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 9, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Considering the legal (and potentially moral) repercussions of defending your home from rioters? Not unless lives depended on it.



That is set to be changed so we can defend our families, property and homes.

I just heard that they had 6000 officers on London's streets last night and are drafting in reinforcements for tonight totaling 16,000 officers on the ground. Why the FUCK has it taken three nights of rioting for them to pull their fingers out their asses? Why weren't these reinforcements drafted in on Sunday?


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 9, 2011)

While I do agree that a prompt response would have been better, I can sort of see their logic. The riots were (arguably) started by a perceived injustice inflicted by the police. Now imagine if people had gotten killed during the crackdown. 

It would have been a nightmare.

 On Sunday they might have thought the situation would die down, in which case an "overreaction" by the police could have been disastrous. In retrospect of course it's clear (at least in my opinion) that they should have taken harsher action sooner, but honestly I can sort of see why they might hesitate. "15 dead because of [yournamehere]" is a scary thought for a public official.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Aug 9, 2011)

Rumour mills are saying Hemel Hempstead and Harlow will be targeted, police have informed shop owners of possible â€œunrestâ€


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

The rioting has spread to many towns and cities across England now.
Kent, Leeds, Liverpool, Bristol, Birmingham, Manchester...

Police have been ordered to be hands off, as they are under staffed right now. They don't have water cannons and if I'm correct, rubber bullets aren't being used either. All the shops where my brother lives have been boarded up, and he's not going out when it's dark at all. Massive fires all over the place, which don't seem to be being tackled.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 9, 2011)

Drone Riots

Staple Nerves? yes/no


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

A 26 year old man has been shot in the head.

This is a very, very nasty state of affairs.



On a more positive note, cleanups have been organised across the capital, with thousands of volunteers joining in: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14456857


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> A 26 year old man has been shot in the head.
> 
> This is a very, very nasty state of affairs.



As mentionned here.




> Two 17-year-olds said they were "showing police and rich people they could do whatever they wanted".



I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


Edit : I might also add : 





> On the question of plastic bullets Deputy Assistant Commissioner  Stephen Kavanagh said the force was "not going to throw 180 years of  policing with the community away".
> But he added: "The use of any tactics will be considered carefully. That does not mean we are scared of using any tactic."



This snippet I just found in the linked article, which should answer some of the questions I've read earlier on in this thread.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> The rioting has spread to many towns and cities across England now.
> Kent, Leeds, Liverpool, Bristol, Birmingham, Manchester...
> 
> Police have been ordered to be hands off, as they are under staffed right now. They don't have water cannons and if I'm correct, rubber bullets aren't being used either. All the shops where my brother lives have been boarded up, and he's not going out when it's dark at all. Massive fires all over the place, which don't seem to be being tackled.



According to the BBC1 news special this morning and the ITV news at lunchtime police will use plastic bullets if deemed necessary. Imo, it was necessary three days ago. As for the fires, fire crews can only tackle so many fires at the same time, they can't BE everywhere at the same time, which apparently a lot of people seem to think fireman and police are in endless supply and can be everywhere at once.



Unsilenced said:


> While I do agree that a prompt response would have been better, I can sort of see their logic. The riots were (arguably) started by a perceived injustice inflicted by the police. Now imagine if people had gotten killed during the crackdown.
> 
> It would have been a nightmare.
> 
> On Sunday they might have thought the situation would die down, in which case an "overreaction" by the police could have been disastrous. In retrospect of course it's clear (at least in my opinion) that they should have taken harsher action sooner, but honestly I can sort of see why they might hesitate. "15 dead because of [yournamehere]" is a scary thought for a public official.



They still should have drafted in extra forces and put extra men on the ground just in case shit did kick off, instead they assumed it wouldn't. Very stupid assumption to make. It shows how incompetent the met police are.

One news reporter interviewed a teenage girl and she said it is a result of all the street gangs in london coming together, uniting to show people what they can do.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 9, 2011)

http://thedailywh.at/2011/08/09/scenes-from-a-riots-of-the-day/

Aaaaaand, this just about sums it up.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 9, 2011)

I think its about time to call in the army...


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

Plastic/rubber bullets are horrendous, I can completely understand why they are debating their use thoroughly.
They are meant to be shot at the ground and then bounce into the person and stun them. When used at home, they were shot directly. It kills you, but slowly through ruptured internal organs and internal bleeding. It is not pleasant. They are about 3 inches long and an inch wide, my dad used to have one. Nasty, nasty things.

If they are used, people will be screaming police brutality from the rafters, so I really do understand why it's a big debate within the force.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I think its about time to call in the army...



I read somwhere in another BBC report that for now they decided they wouldn't call in the army. I don't know if that decision'll last though. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 9, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I read somwhere in another BBC report that for now they decided they wouldn't call in the army. I don't know if that decision'll last though. Time will tell I guess.



*sigh* They are so fucked.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 9, 2011)

> But Tory MP Patrick Mercer told the BBC: "This is not a  military situation, you bring troops in and it starts suggesting a  revolution - we are nowhere near that."



Not the quote from the article I'd read (can't find it anymore) but it's basically the same thing.

I also really enjoyed this read, which puts the whole phenomenom of european riots in a larger context, including past riots and the way law enforcement agencies from different countries counteracted them.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Aug 9, 2011)

This is a domestic incident, The armed forces should not get involved, what is needed is a bigger police presence and a change of tactics.


----------



## Quick Wolf (Aug 9, 2011)

The problem with riots is that no one knows how the other side will react. Hopefully this problem will be  resolved without more violence.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 9, 2011)

Well if you really want to quell unrest, you would send in the army.
Helped end the LA riots we had in '92

They act as critical reinforcements for law enforcement, and could be used for protecting firefighting crews.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Well if you really want to quell unrest, you would send in the army.
> Helped end the LA riots we had in '92
> 
> They act as critical reinforcements for law enforcement, and could be used for protecting firefighting crews.



Thing is, it didn't work too well last time somewhere in the UK called in the army to stop rioting...



Manchester is now being hit, where my sister lives (she works in the hospital, oh god). Looks like this is just going to continue to spread, especially considering a lot of these places sent re-enforcements to London. 3/4 of Manchester's force has been sent down there.


----------



## Don (Aug 9, 2011)

The MET still has mounted officers no? I'd say these hooligans are more than deserving of a good cavalry charge. 

Of course, I'm still in favor of calling in the army. The 'hands-off' approach to riot suppression simply doesn't work because it emboldens the rioters. When they don't see a large police presence on the streets, they think they can operate with impunity. 

Uprisings must be crushed quickly and effectively. Every passing hour is more time for the riot to gather strength and coordination. A tear gas barrage, followed by a well coordinated and aggressive assault by riot police and mounted officers can easily scatter and rout most rioters.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 9, 2011)

Use bird shot :V 
Shit hurts- I happened to get a back full when I was 16. I assure you I stopped in my tracks and got real stiff. Aim for the ass.

More people are going to get killed- honestly this shit has to stop. "Moral" my ass these people are attacking innocents and setting fire to potentially kill people- fuck that "red tape" bullshit. Get shit done.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 9, 2011)

Tear gas, tasers and a few water cannons should do the trick. 
If not, a wall of pepparball rounds will surely make them reconsider their foolish ways.


----------



## Don (Aug 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Use bird shot :V
> Shit hurts- I happened to get a back full when I was 16. I assure you I stopped in my tracks and got real stiff. Aim for the ass.
> 
> More people are going to get killed- honestly this shit has to stop. "Moral" my ass these people are attacking innocents and setting fire to potentially kill people- fuck that "red tape" bullshit. Get shit done.



My thoughts exactly. Once you start throwing molotov cocktails and mugging innocent people in the street, you've lost any respect and right to be treated nicely. The police shouldn't be afraid to use force to restore order by this point. Not bullets obviously, but certainly more aggressive billy club work and tear gas.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 9, 2011)

I will employ my services with a paintball gun with frozen balls- that shit hurts and I promise you if you get hit in the back you will fall and writhe. Me and my angel will get shit done.


----------



## Don (Aug 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I will employ my services with a paintball gun with frozen balls- that shit hurts and I promise you if you get hit in the back you will fall and writhe. Me and my angel will get shit done.



If this was happening where I live, the bastards wouldn't even make it down my street. Citizen militias yay!


----------



## Onnes (Aug 9, 2011)

The problem facing the police is that excessive force just encourages more sympathizers to show up. Scattering rioters is completely ineffective if they just regroup in greater numbers elsewhere.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 9, 2011)

Honest to god- if someone tried to break into my home or attempt to harm my home and family I would break their necks, drag their bodies to the top of a building and drop them off of it and say they went batshit insane and were being careless. I am not going to sit by and let some asshats try and harm me with their pathetic misplaced aggression. At this point it has nothing to do with that dude that died this violence born of violence- there is nothing more to base it off of. They have no cause- IMO they should be shot and killed if they attempt to burn a house down because what if there are people in it too scared to get out for fear they will be killed or raped. It is a mess.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

Onnes said:


> The problem facing the police is that excessive force just encourages more sympathizers to show up. Scattering rioters is completely ineffective if they just regroup in greater numbers elsewhere.



Pretty much this. If the army get involved now, this will turn into a struggle against 'the man' and percieved oppression. It will get much, much worse.

Personally, I think tonight may be the tipping point. If it gets taken under control tonight, it'll hopefully ebb away. If not, I get the feeling that London is fucked, along with the other cities.


----------



## neifaren (Aug 9, 2011)

These riots really have me worried. :C My BF comes from London and he's currently staying with me for the holidays down in Kent, I hope he doesn't have to make his way home through all this mindless thuggery next week.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

My favourite post I've seen all day about this:

"Breaking News, Col Gadaffi has recognised the Rioters in Hackney as the legitimate Government of th United Kingdom, the Government will consist of an executive made up of members from Totenham, Ardoyne, Hackney, Birmingham, Shortstrand, Bristol, Bogside, Mosside, Liverpool - Martin Maginness has confirmed that he has resigned as joint first Minister of N.Ireland to headup the provisional UK Government."


(Edit: It's a joke ;P)

But seriously, Neif, I hope your bf is ok. It'll hopefully have all blown over by then.


----------



## Tengo Tango (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been getting more and more worried as time goes on. There have been rumours flying around online that the rioting has also started in cities like Sheffield, and I live in a rough town on the outskirts that's full of people who might decide to follow the example they've seen on the news. I don't know whether or not to believe them. Thankfully I live in the posher area of town, but there have been rough-looking people in vans hanging around on my street for the last day or two.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm hoping nothing major will happen here, since we have more hardcore police and their tankvans and whatnot.

They will fuck up your shit.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I'm hoping nothing major will happen here, since we have more hardcore police and their tankvans and whatnot.
> 
> They will fuck up your shit.



We know how to deal with rioters, we have nothing to worry about =P
"QUICK THE PADDYWAGONS ER COMMIN'! GRAB THE BUCKY AN RUUUNNN!"
*Gets knocked down with a water cannon*


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 9, 2011)

I remember when this shit happened in Cincinnati, Ohio a while back. The  only difference was the kid that was killed here was running from the  cops, unarmed, and was shot in the back. The funny part, though, was  that all the rioting and looting was being done by people from other  neighborhoods. 

Of course, it only made things worse when the  cops started pepper-spraying elderly women and little kids... ah, good  times, good times. 

Any mention of the Black Bloc showing up in  any of these riots? It seems like these assholes tend to turn up  anywhere they can to fan the flames, then disappear when shit goes down.  Hell, just look at the Battle of Seattle in 99', for example.



CannotWait said:


> Law enforcement should enforce the law. Sure I might not like it if they infringe on my rights or privacy, but as long as they get their job done I don't think I'll care in the long run.



Really? Really?

I... I cannot think of the words to express how ludicrous that concept is. "quis custodiet ipsos custodes" Who watches the watchmen? Who needs freedom when you can just feel safe and sound in your police-state? As much as I hate the word "sheeple", this is a perfect example of the term. Keep them safe, keep them stupid, and then lead them to slaughter/fleecing, because they'll trust your judgment as truth, being to stupid to see past the lies. 

I'm sorry, not trying to derail the thread, just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Aug 9, 2011)

Currently there is a group of vigilantes 60+ marching through my town of Enfield, some are shouting out resist chants, fun times


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 9, 2011)

Rebel-lion said:


> Currently there is a group of vigilantes 60+ marching through my town of Enfield, some are shouting out resist chants, fun times



Isn't there a risk that it'd turn into a "gang war" inside the riots ? Police Vs Looters Vs Vigilantes would be a right mess, especially since noone can tell who's who (except for the policemen, that is, they're in uniform after all).


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 9, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Isn't there a risk that it'd turn into a "gang war" inside the riots ? Police Vs Looters Vs Vigilantes would be a right mess, especially since noone can tell who's who (except for the policemen, that is, they're in uniform after all).



Solved by Tunnel Snakes jackets.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 9, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Isn't there a risk that it'd turn into a "gang war" inside the riots ? Police Vs Looters Vs Vigilantes would be a right mess, especially since noone can tell who's who (except for the policemen, that is, they're in uniform after all).



According to a teenage girl interviewed by news reporters, most of these riots are street gangs who used to be rivals, coming together.


----------



## Azure (Aug 9, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Solved by Tunnel Snakes jackets.


Tunnel Snakes RULE!


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 9, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> According to a teenage girl interviewed by news reporters, most of these riots are street gangs who used to be rivals, coming together.



Yeah but the vigilantes from Rebel-Lion's street might end up fighting the rioting people. And then, if (or when) the police arrive, all they'll see is a bunch of people fighting. And they'll have to assume they're all rioting since no-one will be holding a sign saying "I'm not rioting, i'm protecting my neighborhood I'm on your side" or "no, I'm actually rioting, so I'm fair game".
So it'll end up being twice the work for the police, and the vigilantes will get an ass-kicking (again, presuming law enforcement begin actively kicking unlawful ass)

Though it's probably my fault for misusing the word "gang".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 9, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Yeah but the vigilantes from Rebel-Lion's street might end up fighting the rioting people. And then, if (or when) the police arrive, all they'll see is a bunch of people fighting. And they'll have to assume they're all rioting since no-one will be holding a sign saying "I'm not rioting, i'm protecting my neighborhood I'm on your side" or "no, I'm actually rioting, so I'm fair game".
> So it'll end up being twice the work for the police, and the vigilantes will get an ass-kicking (again, presuming law enforcement begin actively kicking unlawful ass)
> 
> Though it's probably my fault for misusing the word "gang".



Well, as much as I know a lot of people probably want to retaliate, my advice would be, just don't. It could and probably will just make things worse. Just let the authorities deal with it.

I don't think this will last much longer, the little butt fuckers will get bored soon.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't think so. Over the years I noticed that a process akin to evolution is making violent bullies dumber and dumber, effectively rendering them immune to boredom. :V


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

Before and after photos of some of the affected areas: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14461868


----------



## Aetius (Aug 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Before and after photos of some of the affected areas: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14461868



Damn, those areas seriously got devastated :/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Before and after photos of some of the affected areas: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14461868



I can't even put it into words what I think of these thugs.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Before and after photos of some of the affected areas: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14461868



Unbelievable ... it's just senseless destruction. I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Don (Aug 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Before and after photos of some of the affected areas: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14461868



My condolences go out to the people affected by this barbarism.


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I can't even put it into words what I think of these thugs.



this lady can


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Before and after photos of some of the affected areas: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14461868



...

Holy shit. Looking at those you'd think it was the blitz.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

The whole thing is totally and utterly disgraceful and inexcusable. Apparently every police cell in London is currently full, and people are being fast-tracked through the court system to free up cells. I don't get how people don't realise they are destroying their own communities!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> The whole thing is totally and utterly disgraceful and inexcusable. Apparently every police cell in London is currently full, and people are being fast-tracked through the court system to free up cells. I don't get how people don't realise they are destroying their own communities!



They do, they just don't fucking give a shit.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 9, 2011)

I have just heard that the MET police have control of London tonight but some rioting has broken out in Manchester and Birmingham (I think)


----------



## Tengo Tango (Aug 9, 2011)

Did anybody happen to see these two _lovely_ ladies? (Apologies if this has already been posted.)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14458424

It makes me ashamed to be a teenager.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 9, 2011)

Tengo Tango said:


> Did anybody happen to see these two _lovely_ ladies? (Apologies if this has already been posted.)
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14458424
> 
> It makes me ashamed to be a teenager.



I don't believe that has been posted, thank you.


Btw, love your species choice, Red Panda's are adorable.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 9, 2011)

Tengo Tango said:


> Did anybody happen to see these two _lovely_ ladies? (Apologies if this has already been posted.)
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14458424
> 
> It makes me ashamed to be a teenager.



this is what I thought of.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 9, 2011)

Tengo Tango said:


> Did anybody happen to see these two _lovely_ ladies? (Apologies if this has already been posted.)
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14458424
> 
> It makes me ashamed to be a teenager.



My god, what a monolithic display of ignorance and stupidity.

I bet they wouldn't sound so happy if their local source of booze and food got destroyed. Yeah do what you want, so long as it doesn't hurt you, only _other people._ How dare they work hard and be successful!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 9, 2011)

The _terrorist attacks_ didn't do this much property damage. :\


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 9, 2011)

Am I a bad person because I take some comfort in the fact that, statistically speaking, some of the rioters might go home to find that their houses have been burned down as well? 

I know it's a horrible thing to wish for, regardless of how big of an ass a person might be, but it would still feel nice and karmic. 

...

To me anyways that is.


----------



## Tengo Tango (Aug 9, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> The _terrorist attacks_ didn't do this much property damage. :\



It all screams of hypocrisy.

One of the reasons the United Kingdom and the United States in particular were targeted was because of the terrorists' hatred of consumerism and capitalism â€” I bet the rioters were among the people outraged by the July bombings. Now they're rebelling against the rich and suddenly it's completely justified and fine by them because they get free stuff from the businesses and lives they destroy. These rioters are no better than those who carried out the 7/7 and 9/11 bombings â€” in fact, they're worse: at least the terrorists were fighting for a cause and their beliefs. This whole riot is just pointless, and I doubt half of the people out on the streets right now understand what this is about.


----------



## ADF (Aug 9, 2011)

Been watching it none stop the last two days, I'm surprised they haven't sent the army yet.

I'm not condoning any of this barbarism, but I can understand why these people feel no stake in society. They are all essentially fucked. Some of these areas have 50 unemployed for everyone with a job, they have no learning possibilities thanks to the tripling of education costs; and the cut of education allowances. Their taxes are going up, the price of everything in the shops is going up thanks to inflation; and most of their public benefits (which the poor rely on) are being cut. Youth programmes have been scrapped in the area as part of the cuts, so there is literally nothing for the youths to do.

They have no future, no social mobility, a lifetime stuck on the dole; and looked down on by everyone as being lazy benefit sponges. So of course they don't give a fuck, doing whatever is fun for them; regardless of the consequences. They see themselves as having nothing to lose.

Again, I don't condone their actions. But they have a lot of bottled anger, and we are seeing that vented on the rest of society with these events.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 9, 2011)

Tengo Tango said:


> It all screams of hypocrisy.
> 
> One of the reasons the United Kingdom and the United States in particular were targeted was because of the terrorists' hatred of consumerism and capitalism â€” I bet the rioters were among the people outraged by the July bombings. Now they're rebelling against the rich and suddenly it's completely justified and fine by them because they get free stuff from the businesses and lives they destroy. These rioters are no better than those who carried out the 7/7 and 9/11 bombings â€” in fact, they're worse: *at least the terrorists were fighting for a cause and their beliefs*. This whole riot is just pointless, and I doubt half of the people out on the streets right now understand what this is about.



They're both equally bad... doesn't matter if you're a random thug or an organized terrorist "fighting for a cause/your beliefs".  If you murder other people/commit such acts of violence, you are lower than an animal.  And deserve whatever punisment justice... or karma... can serve.


----------



## Tengo Tango (Aug 9, 2011)

ADF said:


> Been watching it none stop the last two days, I'm surprised they haven't sent the army yet.
> 
> I'm not condoning any of this barbarism, but I can understand why these people feel no stake in society. They are all essentially fucked. Some of these areas have 50 unemployed for everyone with a job, they have no learning possibilities thanks to the tripling of education costs; and the cut of education allowances. Their taxes are going up, the price of everything in the shops is going up thanks to inflation; and most of their public benefits (which the poor rely on) are being cut. Youth programmes have been scrapped in the area as part of the cuts, so there is literally nothing for the youths to do.
> 
> ...



I truly feel for those who are being affected by cuts and inflation, really. I live in an area with a terrible unemployment rate and most of my friends are in similar situations to those rioting. But it's so hard to tell whether these now are people who are really protesting for change or whether they're the scum in this for the booze and the televisions they steal from their neighbours. It's as though this is a game to them. I think the latter group has just ruined the point of this whole thing, and I bet at least 80% of the people running around right now have jumped on the bandwagon. If it's those in the former group who are responsible for ruining the lives of small business owners, they're not making their situation any easier.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm going to say that, since the rioters have yet to slam a plane into a building, killing 3000 people and provoking two wars...


No. 


No they are not equally bad. 


Just a thought.


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm going to say that, since the rioters have yet to slam a plane into a building, killing 3000 people and provoking two wars...
> 
> 
> No.
> ...



Hint: "the terrorist attacks" in other countries does not mean 9/11


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> Hint: "the terrorist attacks" in other countries does not mean 9/11



Someone made reference to the 9/11 attacks, and the London bombings were still attacks that killed 52* people, which is still a lot really. The riots... I haven't heard anything about deaths yet. Even if they do reach 52 killed though the rioters still have the fact that the killings would have been done by multiple people, most likely on accident or in a fit of rage. This compared to the bombings, which were just about as cold-blooded and premeditated as things get. 


*excluding the bombers




Tengo Tango said:


> It all screams of hypocrisy.
> 
> One of the reasons the United Kingdom and the United States in particular were targeted was because of the terrorists' hatred of consumerism and capitalism â€” I bet the rioters were among the people outraged by the July bombings. Now they're rebelling against the rich and suddenly it's completely justified and fine by them because they get free stuff from the businesses and lives they destroy. *These rioters are no better than those who carried out the 7/7 and 9/11 bombings â€” in fact, they're worse*: at least the terrorists were fighting for a cause and their beliefs. This whole riot is just pointless, and I doubt half of the people out on the streets right now understand what this is about.



There's the quote I'm looking for.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm going to say that, since the rioters have yet to slam a plane into a building, killing 3000 people and provoking two wars...
> 
> 
> No.
> ...



It wasn't 9/11 being talked about, it was the London attacks, 7/7, where tube trains and a bus were blown up and killed many people.
(EDIT: Sorry, you ninja'd me. I think it was also about how the riots have done more property damage etc, rather than loss of life.)


Apparently the London riots tonight are more subdued. Lets hope it fizzles out soon.

Also, ADF I haven't seen you in ages, nice to have you back =D


----------



## Tengo Tango (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, sorry. It was me who added in 9/11 because I was being OCD about grammar and 'bombings' was nagging at me to add something else in. It was originally just the London ones until I edited. Three or four times. Or five.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biJgILxGK0o&feature=player_embedded#at=95

This man speaks wisdom. People who didn't think something was going to happen were blind. It's a pity that it came out to be so explosive and destructive, when it could have been something constructive and peaceful.

(EDIT: I do not agree with everything he said, but I do agree with the bit I commented on in this post)


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> the bit I commented on



I think that's around page 20 by now.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I think that's around page 20 by now.



Edited to make more sense.
Apparently there's been somewhere around 450 arrests so far. That's a looootttttaaaa people in the cells, must be crowded as hell.


----------



## ADF (Aug 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Edited to make more sense.
> Apparently there's been somewhere around 450 arrests so far. That's a looootttttaaaa people in the cells, must be crowded as hell.



They've run out of prison cells in London, they are having to move them to other areas.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

The Greater Manchester Police just tweeted that a looter has handed himself in after seeing pictures of himself looting on Facebook. The CCTV pictures are being circulated, especially the clear picture of one of the arsonists.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 9, 2011)

Damnit. 

Nothing happened while I was in the UK.

Pension riots before I landed, and a good riot after my departure. :C


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> The Greater Manchester Police just tweeted that a looter has handed himself in after seeing pictures of himself looting on Facebook.



Ahahaha. Was that picture from police or just some random photo?


----------



## ADF (Aug 9, 2011)

First Liverpool and now Birkenhead  The rioting is getting close to Wallasey where I live.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Ahahaha. Was that picture from police or just some random photo?



There are police photos along with photos people have taken from their flats etc.
There's a blog putting them up, and a website full of photoshopped ones as well (some of which are hilarious). There are multiple groups on Facebook with pictures of the looters.

ADF: Hope it doesn't reach you.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/movers-and-shakers/sports/ref=zg_bsnr_tab



> The biggest gainers in Sports & Leisure sales rank over the past 24 hours. (Learn more)
> 
> 1. Up 52,211%
> Sales rank: 17 (was 8,893)
> Rucanor Aluminium Baseball Bat, Silver - 60 cm



:|
.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 9, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/movers-and-shakers/sports/ref=zg_bsnr_tab
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, people wanting to defend their properties.

Interesting side note, NI has the highest proportion of baseball bats per person in Europe. But maybe that has just been usurped by Londoners.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 9, 2011)

I still want them to be shot with rubber bullets.

Or at least hit them with a baseball bat! >:C


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 9, 2011)

I can think of one company I wish I had bought stock in the other day... holy fuck. 

Of course people are debating whether the item is more likely to be used by rioters or home defenders. Considering that the rioters have a near endless supply of shit they can pick up, I'm betting it's the latter... though one wonders when they expect to get their new "weapons." I mean... do they really think the riots are going to last that long, or did they all shell out for overnight?


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 9, 2011)

I heard its cause the police beat a kid to death in london for no legal reason.

i heard its all over, london, manchester, liverpool, generally the large urban cities of england and wales.

Its a faux revolt tho... there is no real rhyme or reason, its just angry kids pissed off about a single injustice with no organization.

Edit: im sure you all got this info already... im not about to read through 9 pages on this shit... its no real revolt or anything more than violent riots...


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 9, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> *I heard its cause the police beat a kid to death in london for no legal reason.
> *
> i heard its all over, london, manchester, liverpool, generally the large urban cities of england and wales.
> 
> Its a faux revolt tho... there is no real rhyme or reason, its just angry kids pissed off about a single injustice with no organization.



The fuck have you been? 

It's because the police shot a guy who shot them. 

No seriously. 

The guy plugged a cop in the fucking chest and revived two bullets to the face for his effort.  Then people got pissed because apparently it was a wrongful death or something. 

It's bullshit is what it is.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2011)

Actually, it is confirmed that Mark Duggan *did not shoot at the police*. All shots fired were by the police.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Actually, it is confirmed that Mark Duggan *did not shoot at the police*. All shots fired were by the police.



I was about to ask- but you beat me to it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 9, 2011)

Hmm. So it seems. Now they're saying that the officer might have been hit by a bullet from a sub-machine gun carried by another officer.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Actually, it is confirmed that Mark Duggan *did not shoot at the police*. All shots fired were by the police.


"Woops!"


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 10, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm going to say that, since the rioters have yet to slam a plane into a building, killing 3000 people and provoking two wars...
> 
> 
> No.
> ...



Violence is violence, all you're arguing is a matter of degree.




Unsilenced said:


> Someone made reference to the 9/11 attacks, and the London bombings were still attacks that killed 52* people, which is still a lot really. The riots... I haven't heard anything about deaths yet. Even if they do reach 52 killed though *the rioters still have the fact that the killings would have been done by multiple people, most likely on accident or in a fit of rage. This compared to the bombings, which were just about as cold-blooded and premeditated as things get.*



You do not "accidentally" riot... you choose to do so.  You choose to get angry.  That is "premeditated" enough for me.  Choose to riot, choose to bomb... same thing.  Violence, destruction, looting, hurting other people, setting fires... they all require that a person makes a choice to behave in that fashion.

Just look at that video link others have provided, with that woman berating the rioters.  She chose not to join them, but to rant against them.  Just as I imagine other people, in the middle of the riot, chose not to join in it.  Simply wanted to get to a safe place.




Lizzie said:


> I still want them to be shot with rubber bullets.
> 
> *Or at least hit them with a baseball bat!* >:C



Just make sure you hit them in the nads.  (Hey, bats are for hitting balls, are they not?)


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 10, 2011)

Apparently when the riots were about to kick off in Newcastle last night, the council or whoever, put The King's Speech on in the centre on the big screens and let people watch for free. Calmed it right down.
Genius =3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 10, 2011)

haha. More innovations like this and soon the riots are over.
_Just use rubber bullets already_


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 10, 2011)

UGH, one of my super-annoying believe-everything-on-the-internet 'friends' is trying to tell me this is the beginning of a revolution. Just no. Really not.

As for rubber bullets, if they are calming the situation without using them, bringing them in now would be a big mistake. I made a post earlier in the thread about why they are so dangerous. It could possibly flare people up against the police sigularly, rather than looting as a primary target.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 10, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> UGH, one of my super-annoying believe-everything-on-the-internet 'friends' is trying to tell me this is the beginning of a revolution.


Viva la revoluciÃ³n! :V
How dumb can someone be to believe that.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 10, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Viva la revoluciÃ³n! :V
> How dumb can someone be to believe that.



Well, she also believes that if a policeman is trying to arrest you, if you tell him that you don't recognise his authority then they can't. Lolage happened.

My response to her "The fact of the matter is that decent people hate these and want them over as soon as possible. They won't get invovled, unless it stops becoming about looting the shit out of everything. Plus there has been a bigger police crackdown on the fuckers (thank god). Everyone not involved is against them. This isn't political. We had a much better chance of revolution when the student protests were on.

It's like saying every time there is a riot in Belfast it's the start of a revolution. Which it clearly is not."

I don't understand how she can be so stupid.



It looks like the riots are being brought under control now, which is good.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 10, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Viva la revoluciÃ³n! :V
> How dumb can someone be to believe that.



Reminds me of that post from Ramsay I saw a few pages earlier, were Gaddafi recognized the looters as the legitimate british government 
He's probably just butthurt that we tried to back up the people revolutionin' and stuff in his country.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 10, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Reminds me of that post from Ramsay I saw a few pages earlier, were Gaddafi recognized the looters as the legitimate british government
> He's probably just butthurt that we tried to back up the people revolutionin' and stuff in his country.



It was a joke =P Mainly about how we react differently to rioters in a different country. I thought it was hilarious =D


----------



## Bliss (Aug 10, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> It was a joke =P Mainly about how we react differently to rioters in a different country. I thought it was hilarious =D


It was until now. D;<


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not ashamed of falling for that. It's ok, this is the internet noone knows me :V

The problem is, the individual we're talking about is just crazy enough that it would kinda make sense if he said it.

But your point was well made anyway.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> UGH, one of my super-annoying believe-everything-on-the-internet 'friends' is trying to tell me this is the beginning of a revolution. Just no. Really not.
> 
> As for rubber bullets, if they are calming the situation without using them, bringing them in now would be a big mistake. I made a post earlier in the thread about why they are so dangerous. It could possibly flare people up against the police sigularly, rather than looting as a primary target.



They have been given permission to use water canons at 24 hour notice.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 10, 2011)

I saw the newpapers shouting that David Cameron has just given out the order to shoot.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I saw the newpapers shouting that David Cameron has just given out the order to shoot.



I doubt that's true.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 10, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I doubt that's true.



NEWSPAPERS NEVER LIE.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> NEWSPAPERS NEVER LIE.



Lol.

Anyway David Cameron has already said the police have all the resources that they need, but I doubt they will use real guns. That sounds like the papers are using a scare tatcic against the rioters but printing something like that.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 10, 2011)

So is the situation finally under control now?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> So is the situation finally under control now?



It seems like the good guys are slowly regaining control. Minimal trouble in london last night, but a bit of rioting, looting and fires in Manchester, but the police fought back in Manchester. There are now "vigilantes" in London as well, protecting their streets, homes and businesses. I'm not sure what to make of the vigilantes.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 10, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> It seems like the good guys are slowly regaining control. Minimal trouble in london last night, but a bit of rioting, looting and fires in Manchester, but the police fought back in Manchester. There are now "vigilantes" in London as well, protecting their streets, homes and businesses. I'm not sure what to make of the vigilantes.


Its good to hear the worst has finally past.
Vigilantes are mixed, sometimes they can be worse than the looters.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 10, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Vigilantes are mixed, sometimes they can be worse than the looters.



Obligatory comment about Batman.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 10, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Its good to hear the worst has finally past.
> *Vigilantes are mixed, sometimes they can be worse than the looters.*


*


*I dunno. I like the idea of people standing up protecting their shit for once. Enough is enough and if the looters n shit get hurt well they earned it IMO>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is a trailer for a very relevant film on the matter. Featuring Michael Caine.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Here is a trailer for a very relevant film on the matter. Featuring Michael Caine.



Holy mother of feth this looks awesome.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> [/B]I dunno. I like the idea of people standing up protecting their shit for once. Enough is enough and if the looters n shit get hurt well they earned it IMO>



Thing is, the police come across a group fighting they ain't gonna know at first who is protecting property/family etc and who are rioters so they would have no choice but to treat them all as the same. Thus becoming more of a hindrance than help.


----------



## Hir (Aug 10, 2011)

i have family in london which sucks, but they're okay

i also have a lot of friends in other places that have been hit

luckily i'm pretty much in the middle of nowhere so i'll be fine, concerned about my friends though


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 10, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Thing is, the police come across a group fighting they ain't gonna know at first who is protecting property/family etc and who are rioters so they would have no choice but to treat them all as the same. Thus becoming more of a hindrance than help.



Oy ! I'm the one who said that first ya bloody looter ! >:V


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 10, 2011)

For the first time in a while, I'm glad I moved to Spain.

Of course shit is happening here too so fuck, I don't know.  The problemw itht hsi is it's pretty much worldwide toa  certain extent, maybe not the same cause, but defiently rioting is going on everywhere.  

Truth be told, I don't give a flying fuck if it's illegal, if shit goes down where I live, and people try to fuck with my house, or my family, I'm gonna get my bb gun, swap the plastic rounds for metal ones, and hook it up to a compressed air thing, and shoot the fuck out of the people trying to get in and fuck with me and my family.  Or even better, grab a couple real guns off unconsious or dead cops and use those to defend my home.  Fuck it if it's illegal, I ain't gonna sit there and no nothing whilst people steal all my shit, and rape and murder me and my family.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 10, 2011)

The thing about vigilantes is that sometimes paranoia gets the best of them, and they may attack anyone who looks like a "rioter".
Its just more fuel for the fire.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 10, 2011)

Tomias, by the time cops are dead, you should really just get the fuck out of dodge. He had a gun, armor, and a full riot squad of similarly armed and equipped allies. It didn't save him. You have one gun and yourself. You think that's going to save you?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Tomias, by the time cops are dead, you should really just get the fuck out of dodge. He had a gun, armor, and a full riot squad of similarly armed and equipped allies. It didn't save him. You have one gun and yourself. You think that's going to save you?



It just sounds like Tomias is trying to make himself seem tough.

I'm currently reading news reports on the bbc.co.uk website and it says that councils in Manchester and Salford will evict any tenant in any of their properties who were involved in the rioters or even if their children were involved.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 10, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Apparently when the riots were about to kick off in Newcastle last night, *the council or whoever, put The King's Speech on in the centre on the big screens and let people watch for free. Calmed it right down.*
> Genius =3



Now that's using your brains...




ramsay_baggins said:


> It looks like the riots are being brought under control now, *which is good.*



Yes, very good to hear.




Randy-Darkshade said:


> It seems like the good guys are slowly regaining control. Minimal trouble in london last night, but a bit of rioting, looting and fires in Manchester, but the police fought back in Manchester. There are now "vigilantes" in London as well, protecting their streets, homes and businesses. *I'm not sure what to make of the vigilantes.*



Every human being has the basic right to protect themselves.




Crusader Mike said:


> Its good to hear the worst has finally past.
> *Vigilantes are mixed, sometimes they can be worse than the looters.*



True, but defending one's streets, homes and businesses is the good vigilantism.




General-jwj said:


> *Holy mother of feth this looks awesome.*



It does, indeed...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Every human being has the basic right to protect themselves.




I agree. However if it makes things hard for those trying to bring peace back to the streets (in this case, the police) vigilantes butting in could just entice the rioters even more and thus just cause more harm than good.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2011)

No. 10 downing street gets looted while David Cameron gives speech: http://i.imgur.com/zczD0.png

Lol!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 10, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I agree. However if it makes things hard for those trying to bring peace back to the streets (in this case, the police) *vigilantes butting in* could just entice the rioters even more and thus just cause more harm than good.



It's not "butting in" to protect home and property, or to help your neighbors do the same (protect your streets).  In America, we call this a Neighborhood Watch:  http://www.nnwi.org/


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 10, 2011)

I already talked about this on another forum. Basically, it's unbelieveable.

So... have things gotten better? Have the right measures been taken already?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> It's not "butting in" to protect home and property, or to help your neighbors do the same (protect your streets).  In America, we call this a Neighborhood Watch:  http://www.nnwi.org/



As per usual you only pay attention to part of a post. There is a difference between neighbourhood watch and going out to start fights with rioters.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I already talked about this on another forum. Basically, it's unbelieveable.
> 
> So... have things gotten better? Have the right measures been taken already?



Read the second to last page.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/aug/09/mark-duggan-police-ipcc


> The IPCC's statement said the bullet lodged in the police radio was a "jacketed round". This is a police-issue bullet and is "consistent with having been fired from a [police] *Heckler and Koch *MP5", it said.



H&K WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!! :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 10, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> *As per usual you only pay attention to part of a post.* There is a difference between neighbourhood watch and going out to start fights with rioters.



And you apparently did the same.  I was talking about people defending their homes, businesses and neighborhood streets... that form of "vigilantism".  You're talking about people starting fights with rioters.  Which wasn't at all where my own comments were directed.  If you'd paid attention.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> And you apparently did the same.  I was talking about people defending their homes, businesses and neighborhood streets... that form of "vigilantism".  You're talking about people starting fights with rioters.  Which wasn't at all where my own comments were directed.  If you'd paid attention.



Your form of vigilantism has nothing to do with the topic at hand. and is completely irrelevant to what I said earlier.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like the riots have spread to Edinburgh now too


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 10, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> *Your form of vigilantism has nothing to do with the topic at hand.* and is completely irrelevant to what I said earlier.



I made comment earlier to what someone other than you brought up, dealing with "vigilantes" who were simply defending their homes, businesses and streets.  So, it isn't "my" form of vigilantism.  But it is perfectly relevant to the topic of rioting, since people in these riots have been trying to defend their homes, businesses and streets.  My commentary has focused on those people, and how they compare to the OTHER forms of vigilantism being displayed during these riots.  Perfectly relevant to discuss.

Oh, and by the way, I'm free to take a post, in whole or in part, and to bring up even that part in discussion.  It's called "focus".


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Looks like the riots have spread to Edinburgh now too



I'm not sure on whether it's supposed to be funny or not.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 10, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I'm not sure on whether it's supposed to be funny or not.



No it's 100% serious.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Looks like the riots have spread to Edinburgh now too



SITUATION IS OUT OF CONTROL! HOW CAN SOME PEOPLE LIVE DOING THAT???


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> No it's 100% serious.



Well... I don't know what to say. 
Why do these people do this? It's not even a demonstration of anarchy with a purpose.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 10, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Well... I don't know what to say.
> Why do these people do this? It's not even a demonstration of guided anarchy.



The bin was probably full of kittens too :c
Scotland whyyyyy


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 10, 2011)

Panic on the streets of London... Panic on the streets of Birmingham...

I wonder to myself... Could life ever be sane again ?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 11, 2011)

Wouldn't it be funny if the riots spread across the globe and started the apocalypse?

Bookmark this thread for future reference :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 11, 2011)

Wolverhampton too, apparently. I have family there. :[


----------



## Bliss (Aug 11, 2011)

Beat up the criminals, beat up the vigilantes. Got to beat up all the jerks.


----------



## Cain (Aug 11, 2011)

IN the words of frankie Boyle: "Rebel by killing people and blowing shit up!"

HAIL THE MESSIAH!


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 13, 2011)

An interesting viewpoint from a "Daily Telegraph" writer on the UK PM's latest comments about the moral decay of UK society, essentially pointing out that said politicians are in no position to lecture on morality: 



> A great deal has been made over the past few days of the greed of the rioters for consumer goods, not least by Rotherham MP Denis MacShane who accurately remarked, â€œWhat the looters wanted was for a few minutes to enter the world of Sloane Street consumption.â€ *This from a man who notoriously claimed Â£5,900 for eight laptops. Of course, as an MP he obtained these laptops legally through his expenses*.
> 
> Yesterday, the veteran Labour MP Gerald Kaufman asked the Prime Minister to consider how these rioters can be â€œreclaimedâ€ by society. Yes, this is indeed the same Gerald Kaufman who submitted a claim for three monthsâ€™ expenses totalling Â£14,301.60, which included Â£8,865 for a Bang & Olufsen television.
> 
> ...



The writer also points out:


> t is not just the feral youth of Tottenham who have forgotten they have duties as well as rights. So have the feral rich of Chelsea and Kensington. A few years ago, my wife and I went to a dinner party in a large house in west London. A security guard prowled along the street outside, and there was much talk of the â€œnorth-south divideâ€, which I took literally for a while until I realised that my hosts were facetiously referring to the difference between those who lived north and south of Kensington High Street.
> 
> Most of the people in this very expensive street were every bit as deracinated and cut off from the rest of Britain as the young, unemployed men and women who have caused such terrible damage over the last few days. For them, the repellent Financial Times magazine How to Spend It is a bible. *Iâ€™d guess that few of them bother to pay British tax if they can avoid it, and that fewer still feel the sense of obligation to society that only a few decades ago came naturally to the wealthy and better off.* (emphasis added)



This is coming from what is traditionally a fairly _right_-leaning publication...


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 13, 2011)

The Telegraph has had a fair few leftist-leaning (or rather, more leftist than their usual stuff) articles recently. I even saw one about how the left is correct! What is this world coming to...

I do think that many, many people are waking up to the fact that the poor aren't any more corrupt or morally worse than the politicians or the rich (I'd say it would be the other way around!) which seems to be the big thing that this has achieved, actually. Even our Chanceller, "We're All In This Together" Osborne, dodges a FUCKTON of tax each year, while expecting poor people to deal with welfare cuts etc. It drives me round the WALL!


----------



## Tycho (Aug 13, 2011)

Thugs! Hoodlums! Ne'er-do-wells! My GOODNESS, what a debacle.

You guys really need to do something about that ridiculous civil-lawsuit Damocles' sword hanging over your heads constantly.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 13, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I do think that many, many people are waking up to the fact that the poor aren't any more corrupt or morally worse than the politicians or the rich (I'd say it would be the other way around!) which seems to be the big thing that this has achieved, actually. Even our Chanceller, "We're All In This Together" Osborne, dodges a FUCKTON of tax each year, while expecting poor people to deal with welfare cuts etc. It drives me round the WALL!



It's the old "socialism for the rich, capitalism for the poor" thing again, it seems. Why else would there be the attitude that you need to wield the stick of welfare benefit cuts to get poor people to be productive, while cutting taxes is supposedly the only thing that gets the rich to be more productive? Especially when the reverse is proven to be true time and time again - increased welfare benefits gets more money flowing around the economy because people will spend it, whereas rich people simply pocket the tax cuts and don't do any of the job creation that tax cut proponents claim it will do.

Tax cuts in my country certainly didn't do a damn thing in improving the unemployment rate, having increased by 49,000 since the last election - but the combined wealth of New Zealand's richest has ballooned from $38.2 billion to $45.2 billion, a jump of almost 20 per cent in one year. Yet the buggers STILL demand further "easing up on restrictions to wealth creation", despite the fact that the frickin' _Wall Street Journal_ ranks New Zealand as _already _having the highest level of freedoms for business in the world. 

How is it that these people expect that restricting poor people from getting much welfare assistance and killing job training programmes will "encourage" them to be more productive, when they constantly claim that restrictions placed on them - restrictions intended to prevent them fleecing the general public and from them doing stupid crap that'll bring down their businesses and affect far MORE people than a bunch of welfare cheats - should be _removed_? Especially when _they_ are the ones demanding _further_ restrictions on welfare far above and beyond anything _they'd_ be willing to stomach if applied to the well-off?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn anarcho-communists.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 15, 2011)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Damn anarcho-communists, Maoists, Trotskyists, neo-Trotskyists, crypto-Trotskyists, union leaders, Communist union leaders, atheists, agnostics, long-haired weirdos, short-haired weirdos, vandals, hooligans, football supporters, namby-pamby probation officers, rapists, papists, papist rapists, foreign surgeons - headshrinkers, who ought to be locked up, Wedgwood Benn, keg bitter, punk rock, glue-sniffers, "Play For Today", Clive Jenkins, Roy Jenkins, Up Jenkins, up everybody's, Chinese restaurants - why do you think Windsor Castle is ringed with Chinese restaurants?



Fixed.   
(with apologies to Reggie Perrin)


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 15, 2011)

*reads Mayfurrs fix*Wow. Um, wow......wow.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 15, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> Fixed.
> (with apologies to Reggie Perrin)



Nah. Just anarcho-communists. I should be over ther selling a bunch of Che shirts. I'm pretty sure the idiots would buy them.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 15, 2011)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Nah. Just anarcho-communists. I should be over ther selling a bunch of Che shirts. I'm pretty sure the idiots would buy them.



Relevant


----------

